# Infection after neutering :(



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

My poor baby boy! 

We had him neutered a week ago tomorrow. He's a year old and unfortunately, I realized that the risk for swelling/infection was higher with his age. Sure enough, it has happened. He's been really swollen for several days. I took him back to the vet on Saturday and they said his swelling was normal and his sutures looked great. Well... I noticed his swelling was a bit worse this morning and tonight I noticed the infection. 

I'm sick to my stomach... he doesn't act like he's feeling all that well, panting a bit, etc. I can't decide whether to call the vet in the morning or just take him over there without a phone call. I really do feel like a worried sick mother when her first child gets their first cold


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Does he have a fever? Is his sack warm to the touch or draining? Is he licking it?


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Not sure how to tell if he has a fever? Like I said, he is panting with no exertion... figured that was a sign?

Yes, it is warm and no, he can't lick it because he has a cone on.


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Oh, and yes... there is drainage


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

(too many replies.. haha) Not to mention the odor associated with infection. =( Like I said, my poor baby.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

You would do a rectal temperature on him. If it is above 102.5, he has a fever. If he is panting without exertion, take him to the vet tonight. What color is the drainage? I was asking those questions because when my kitten was spayed, I thought she had an infection but it turned out she had a reaction to the sutures. I would take him in though.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Drewberry(too many replies.. haha) Not to mention the odor associated with infection. =( Like I said, my poor baby.


I'd take him in no matter what. If there is drainage and odor he probably needs more attention than just some cold packs.

Sorry this is happening, Dante was Cryptorchid and other than a really long abdomal incision he recovered just fine (he was 14 months old)


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your pup. It is not that unusual to see some swelling after a neuter. I hope that it is just something like a seroma or suture reaction rather than an infection. 

Has anything changed over the past few hours (e.g. just started panting)? What is your pups gum colour like (red, pink, pale pink, white, grey, blue)? Is he suddenly more lethargic? Does he seem painful? If you have a local ER you may want to give them a call and get their advice.

The photo below is of Eli after his neuter last year (he was cryptorchid). Looks awful, but he did great with treatment.










Wishing you the best


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

His gums looked normal to me. He seems to be in some pain when sitting down and going into a lay down. He is lethargic, but has been more so since the surgery anyway. He isn't panting anymore.

I can't take him to a 24 hour vet... and now I'm feeling very anxious after reading your responses (not that I'm not very appreciative!) Is he going to be okay waiting through the night?!?









My husband always tells me to relax and not go searching for diagnosis online, haha... but I had to vent on here.


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Please... can some one reply if he'll be okay waiting through the night? I really don't know if I'll be able to sleep at this point, I'm very worried.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I will bet that your Vet didn't tell you to apply ice post surgery to keep the swelling down. You can still try, a bag of frozen peas or corn works well. 15 mins on and at least 15 mins. off. 

I had a large male neutered around a year and my current male was done at 2 1/2 years old, both had swelling first one also had a bleeder that added to the swelling. 

There is no greater risk of infection on an early neuter or a late neuter. The only factor is there may be more swelling, but that can be controled with cold packs. My current male swelled less than the younger one I had done.

If you male is licking the scrotum a lot what you might be smelling is a yeast infection on the skin from the dampness verses an internal infection.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is there anyone on call you could contact? The odor makes me nervous. 

It stinks because no one can tell you if he'll be okay waiting through the night.









If there is an e-vet you could just call, it might help. 

Take care-that avatar picture is adorable.


----------



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Update: Jager did okay through the night however he was very uncomfortable and didn't sleep well. We knew he'd be uncomfortable in his crate so, my husband and I slept out in the living room with him (he's too young to be trusted out there alone all night). I woke up several times during the night with him moving around the room changing positions.

We went to the vet first thing this morning and sure enough he does have an infection. The doctor thinks his swelling irritated the incision because the scrotum is so big. They gave him some antibiotics and more pain meds and hopefully things will clear up in a few of days. 

I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and advice! Now here's hoping for a quick recovery so we can have all of this behind us!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

It's good to hear he is OK. I am so sorry about the infection but at least he is getting treated for it. Keep us posted on his recovery.


----------

